# Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks!



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok rules: Must post picture, movement, batch and serial number of your Helson Shark Diver!

Here is mine to start it off: 
Helson Shark Diver: batch #1 blue face, Miyota action, #50 in Indiana on an ISOfrane strap!


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

#25 in Vancouver.


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Seventhframe,
It's just gorgeous! Eagerly awaiting mine!
Please would you mind telling me what that strap is? And where may I get one?
Thanks!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

rsr... you may have to be more specific.

Each color variant of the first batch (miyota movements) started at 1 to whatever...

Mine is the PVD Case/Bezel and black dial #27


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

supawabb said:


> rsr... you may have to be more specific.
> 
> Each color variant of the first batch (miyota movements) started at 1 to whatever...


Excellent points - post updated for more info!! ;-):-!
The school is growing!!:-!


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

ap10046 said:


> Seventhframe,
> It's just gorgeous! Eagerly awaiting mine!
> Please would you mind telling me what that strap is? And where may I get one?
> Thanks!


Thanks!
The strap is a Zulu 2 ring strap, google search zulu strap and you'll find plenty. Maratac, gnomonwatches and so on. Good luck:-!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

First batch, PVD / orange lume / black dial, Miyota movement, #6.


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Much Obliged Seventhframe!
I was trying to count the rings..LOL.
Also, in the 1st picture, does the strap go under the watch, like the 4 ring Nato?


----------



## watchu2 (Jan 6, 2007)

2nd batch, #211, ETA movement, sunny AZ!


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

My Shark Diver #246 ETA arrived today in New York! This thing absolutely dwarks my Sea Dweller and is my new favorite watch...

_







_


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Batch #1, black face, miyota movement, #35.


----------



## europa (Apr 8, 2010)

watchu2 said:


> 2nd batch, #211, ETA movement, sunny AZ!


Watchu2 - looks great. Your watch looks more 'satin' than the current available watches on Helson's website. Is it a different finish or just the light??


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

First batch, PVD case and bezel, black dial, Miyota mvt, # 28 in Paris, France.


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

I sadly had to leave the club:-(
But not for too long....A shark lurks in the darkness for meb-)

Can I still hold my spot?;-)


----------



## tmoody (Feb 7, 2010)

Received yesterday afternoon over here in the Nash.....2nd batch, #306, brown face/brown bezel. dang don't have any pics to upload yet


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Slightly OT, will a 4 Ring ZULU fit?


----------



## watchu2 (Jan 6, 2007)

europa said:


> Watchu2 - looks great. Your watch looks more 'satin' than the current available watches on Helson's website. Is it a different finish or just the light??


Just my lousy photo skills I'm afraid. It is the standard brushed finish. ;-)


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Panama said:


> First batch, PVD case and bezel, black dial, Miyota mvt, # 28 in Paris, France.


looks pretty good |>


----------



## europa (Apr 8, 2010)

watchu2 said:


> Just my lousy photo skills I'm afraid. It is the standard brushed finish. ;-)


Cheers for that... and your photos are awesome dude. :-!


----------



## stevie_b (Apr 16, 2010)

watchu2 said:


> 2nd batch, #211, ETA movement, sunny AZ!


That bracelet (?not sure of what the name is?) on the blue version would look crazy nice.










Anybody with any professional photoshopping skills?


----------



## watchu2 (Jan 6, 2007)

stevie_b said:


> That bracelet (?not sure of what the name is?) on the blue version would look crazy nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hadley Roma "Heavy"


----------



## oneTimer (Feb 11, 2010)

This bracelet only comes in polished SS is that correct?



watchu2 said:


> Hadley Roma "Heavy"


----------



## watchu2 (Jan 6, 2007)

oneTimer said:


> This bracelet only comes in polished SS is that correct?


Yes, but a little scotchbrite and elbow grease and you have a nice brushed finish. ;-)


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

How would one PVD this strap? Rather, who would be able to do it? Its a fab Strap..as is the one on the Wilson Watch..??


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Here's #245 Second batch ETA


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

YEAH LIZ!!!!! Welcome way to go!!!
That is my next Shark I want to aquire!!!
Love the leather strap looks very good with your Shark!!!
All the best!
Owen



laughinggull said:


> Here's #245 Second batch ETA


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

very nice - this strap fits perfect |>


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Owen

it's a New-to-me TOSHI STRAP
black with green stitch

I like this set up. A lot.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

Miyota first batch #72


----------



## bessanutz (Jul 15, 2009)

Helson #8 Black PVD in New York


----------



## macbrad (Jul 27, 2008)

Batch #1, Miyota movement, #74 --- a little "Shark on Shark"


----------



## sang1911 (Nov 29, 2009)

Batch #1 - Miyota movement, #14 PVD Orange & Batch #2 - ETA Movement, #277 "White shark".


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Very nice pair of Sharks!!!!|>

Stan


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*What a great photo of an awesome pair of Sharks! *


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

*nice :-!*

*for day and night |> |> |>*


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Liz's leathered equipped Shark is awesome!!

Stan


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

_first batch Miyota PVD black/orange # 73_


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got my 2nd Shark Diver a black face #107, batch number 2, Miyota action. I got it in 4 days! over a weekend :-!
Way to go Peter!!!


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

I finnaly got mine last week!! Took almost a month, courtesy of local customs :-|

Here it is in a crapy photo first batch Blue Miyota # 61 in Porto Portugal :-!


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

*to this I say, blue is a good choice :-!*

*congrats :-!*


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

VERY proud caretaker for beautiful Miyota/PVD/C3 #25!


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

2nd batch, Miyota #175 reporting for duty in CA :-!


----------



## ScottsHighland (Sep 26, 2008)

#184 Blue, Miyota, and searching for someplace to dive in Iowa.


----------



## iwcscafusia (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello from blue #46 from Austria


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice school of *SHARKS|>*

Regards
Robt


----------



## HomerJ (Apr 29, 2009)

ETA #243 says howdy from Texas.


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Since I got the Go Ahead from Spanky and Alfalfa.....:-! Here we "Go"!!!!

Miyota.....Don't have any idea what batch it's from....no. 110....from the Depths of Ocean's Desert Floor in Arizona.










Shark Diver Snagged on a Desert Reef.......LOL.......This was a hazardous shot. If you know Chollas' (cactus) I Got Stuck Real Good&#8230;.Took it as an Initiation to the School&#8230;










Pops


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I was wondering how you could add a leather strap to this....just PERFECT! I'd love to see different pics/angles with this strap combo.

Neil


pharmao said:


> _first batch Miyota PVD black/orange # 73_


----------



## DP2019 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice pics! I want one soooo bad!


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

DP2019 said:


> Nice pics! I want one soooo bad!


On behalf of the "School", *Thanks!!!!*

Don't forget when you place your order or decide to pull the trigger.

Please tell Peter, "The School of Sharks" Sent You&#8230;OK!!!....:-!:-!:-!
　
Have a Great Day!!!

Pops


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is ETA Second Batch #245 "under new management"


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*INCREDIBLE PHOTO! *


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

*I like this strap a lot :-!*


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

*Helson #252*
ETA movement / black bezel / black dial
in SHANGHAI
(also with 24mm MARATAC zulu straps)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I figured this place was the best to ask...how do you adjust size on the mesh bracelet? Is it like the leather band on the Tag Monaco?


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Now that I've become an EXPERT, thanks to the instructions given by the Dean of our School of Sharks (Well, O.'s got my nomination or vote anyways)...LOL......(Sorry inside joke).

Two screw drivers is all it takes. 

Pops

I gotta add, don’t you love it when the new guy who just learned how to change a set of spark plugs and now thinks he‘s a mechanic…LOL To good times and having some fun. Oh and Not Scratching the Case...LOL


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

azpops said:


> Now that I've become an EXPERT, thanks to the instructions given by the Dean of our School of Sharks (Well, O.'s got my nomination or vote anyways)...LOL......(Sorry inside joke).
> 
> Two screw drivers is all it takes.
> 
> ...


So do you have to move the clasp, or does part of the mesh come off?


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

The mesh bracelet consist of :
a/ two fixed lenght mesh elements (left + right)
b/ stainless steel strap elements (5)
c/ adjustable buckle

And a/ is fixed to the watch with screwed lugs, this can then be extended using b/ which are used to adjust the strap lenghth. Each additional element provides approx 5mm of extra length. In addition you can adjust the buckle c/ as there are 5 predefined slots (holes) where you can attach the strap (providing up to another 12mm lenght).

If you use all additional elements your strap you will see approx 2.5 cm of non mesh (yet steel) strap next to the buckle (below your wrist).

Considering the way mesh straps are built I do not think there is any 100% mesh adjustable strap.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

+1 I'll second the nomination!!!:-!



supawabb said:


> *INCREDIBLE PHOTO! *


----------



## BreaknecK (Nov 14, 2008)

*Shark Diver Straps*

Its my understanding that the Helson Shark Diver only comes with the mesh bracelet. Are there any others that this model ships with in the package? I would love a rubber to go with it. Does it ship with a strap changing tool? Just curious. I really am loving the few models from Helson I have seen....very impressive.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Shark Diver Straps*



BreaknecK said:


> Its my understanding that the Helson Shark Diver only comes with the mesh bracelet. Are there any others that this model ships with in the package? I would love a rubber to go with it. Does it ship with a strap changing tool? Just curious. I really am loving the few models from Helson I have seen....very impressive.


Currently comes on the mesh only. I have word that the third batch will come on a different style bracelet altogether. The Shark dose not currently come with a rubber strap, only the mesh. No strap changing tool arrived with mine, mine was from the first batch (the Miyotas). As far as the current run, no idea, and no idea about run #3 or when they will be produced.

Impressive is an understatement... here are another couple photos of mine to wet the pallet once again...


----------



## BreaknecK (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Shark Diver Straps*

Thanks for the help, but see, now thats not fair! b-) So many watches wanted, so little money.



supawabb said:


> here are another couple photos of mine to wet the pallet once again...


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got my SD a week ago, so I guess Peter is presently sending the SD's with the "Mesh" (on the watch) and a "Rubber Strap" stored in one of the pockets in the travel case.










Pops


----------



## chrisrennie44 (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you get the mesh as well as the rubber?
Also what is the brighter lume between the C3 on the black dial watch and the BGW9 on the blue dialed watch?
Seriously thinking about pulling the trigger on my first shark!!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

chrisrennie44 said:


> Do you get the mesh as well as the rubber?
> Also what is the brighter lume between the C3 on the black dial watch and the BGW9 on the blue dialed watch?
> Seriously thinking about pulling the trigger on my first shark!!


C3 is brighter.


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

chrisrennie44 said:


> Do you get the mesh as well as the rubber?


It arrrived with the mesh in place or on the SD with the rubber strap stored in one of the pockets in the travel case.

Pops


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Helson Shark Diver *189 Miyota heading out for a hike in the Columbia Gorge, Oregon. Not sure what batch; Peter said it was the last of the blue ones.


----------



## lancelotlink (Dec 9, 2007)

This just in Miyota #187 on Citizen Wind Velocity strap (waiting on the Isofrane to come in the mail). According to Peter this is currently his last blue available until the next batch.


----------



## flipangle (Mar 18, 2008)

sang1911 said:


> Batch #1 - Miyota movement, #14 PVD Orange & Batch #2 - ETA Movement, #277 "White shark".


White shark looks sharp!


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats on the two Blue’s!!!!

Pops


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

*Congrats !*

*The blue is awesome :-!*


----------



## ipaq2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

Orange on Black miyota #155 arrived 72 hrs ago.
already ironed to my wrist...

currently in California 
And per 911 request see it @747-200 cockpit 
see in HD video YouTube - Helson Shark DIver


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

supawabb said:


> *INCREDIBLE PHOTO! *





rsr911 said:


> +1 I'll second the nomination!!!:-!


Thank you, and Thank you!

Hopefully I will get a great shot or 2 of my Shark Master when they are done with production and on our wrists...

;-)


----------



## BigJunior (Jan 19, 2010)

White Shark #288 eta.


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

How do these stack up against the Steinhart Triton 100atm models?

I think I prefer this design a little better, considering flipping it for one of these. Bummed the blue face is not available though


----------



## chrisrennie44 (Mar 3, 2010)

Got my new Shark on Monday. Hoping there is still a space for me in the School!!

Black on Black, Miyota, #131 checking in from sunny Scotland!


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

*Congrats :-!*

*black/black is beautiful*


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

*Of course!!!!* Since our School of Sharks is continuously expanding&#8230;.:-!:-!:-!:-!

Congrats again, from your Shark's (blk on blk) cousin located in the "Depts of the Desert's Ocean Floor" in Arizona!!!!

Pops



chrisrennie44 said:


> .... Hoping there is still a space for me in the School!!
> 
> Black on Black, Miyota, #131 checking in from sunny Scotland!


----------



## Target07 (Sep 26, 2009)

Helson Shark Diver gray dial/silver bezel ETA movement #314 on a 6.75" wrist


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

No 112 Miyota in Virginia
Black Dial, Black Bezel on Kain Heritage Veteran


----------



## tracer-san (Aug 15, 2007)

Beautiful watch in all its variants!

Did anyone try to match an oyster type bracelet with SEL style ends so there's no "gap" between the case and the bracelet?


----------



## bessanutz (Jul 15, 2009)

My Black/Black PVD with Orange Lume #8 
















Compared to my Ecozilla Size








And on a Modena Strap Modena Watch - Italian Rubber Watch Bands / Straps


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

anyone with puny wrists like mine own one?

my wrist is 6.1''..thinking of getting one..but think it's too big? :think:

specs on the website put 48mm..lug to lug is? 

thanks in advance guys!


----------



## eddie8224 (Jan 6, 2009)

My SD arrived this week. # 157. Haven't had time to take any "real" pics, but I did take a few today (with my cell phone) after getting out of the water. 

For a day or two I was unsure about how I felt about this watch. Well, I am sure now. I love it. I put the black strap that came with it on today (a zulu on this watch with my wrist size doesn't work unless I add holes to the strap) and have decided this is a great strap. This orange lume is crazy. Very happy with this purchase. :-!

I'll add more pics (non cell phone) when I get a chance.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

lunasonata said:


> anyone with puny wrists like mine own one?
> 
> my wrist is 6.1''..thinking of getting one..but think it's too big? :think:
> 
> ...


anyone?? :think:

i wear the auto-zilla with walt adapters fine, and the mm300 tuna too!


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

lunasonata said:


> anyone with puny wrists like mine own one?
> 
> my wrist is 6.1''..thinking of getting one..but think it's too big? :think:
> 
> ...


anyone?? :think:

i wear the auto-zilla with walt adapters fine, and the mm300 tuna too!


----------



## BigJunior (Jan 19, 2010)

lunasonata said:


> anyone?? :think:
> 
> i wear the auto-zilla with walt adapters fine, and the mm300 tuna too!


This is just a general "rule of thumb" and may not work for everyone.

There are 2 measurements you need to be concerned with.

The lug to lug meas.
The width of your wrist.

The SD is 53mm {not 48}. Put a tape measure across your wrist. If it's 53mm or bigger, you're good to go.

If you're happy with the zilla & tuna, you should be fine with the SD.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

BigJunior said:


> This is just a general "rule of thumb" and may not work for everyone.
> 
> There are 2 measurements you need to be concerned with.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply!

my wrist is about 49mm to 50mm..still left the remaining 3mm..o|


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

*Heres my white dial. Pretty kewl and I really like it.*


----------



## BigJunior (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks good Teddy, nice pics.
bj


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

_congrats :-!_

_beautiful pics :thanks_


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

lunasonata said:


> thanks for the reply!
> 
> my wrist is about 49mm to 50mm..still left the remaining 3mm..o|


I found one of the guys here with a 6.75" wrist;



















Hope this helps,

Pops

Btw the strap is a maratec 2pc.....Looks like a Ted Su will be on it soon...LOL


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

azpops said:


> I found one of the guys here with a 6.75" wrist;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!

sadly my wrist size is 6.1''..don't think i can handle it..unless someone with the same wrist size proves me wrong..:think:

or does anyone have an auto-zilla to compare with the watch? thanks!!!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

lunasonata said:


> very nice!
> 
> sadly my wrist size is 6.1''..don't think i can handle it..unless someone with the same wrist size proves me wrong..:think:
> 
> or does anyone have an auto-zilla to compare with the watch? thanks!!!


I sure do. Not the best comparo, but here it is...


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

supawabb said:


> I sure do. Not the best comparo, but here it is...


very nice!

the helson shark diver is bigger than the auto-zilla with adapters right? :think:


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I think the AutoZilla is larger still in Diameter and overall size. I had a post somewheres awhile back with he specs on both. All in all, they are very very similar and both look AWESOME!!!! Wwwwwwoooo

Here is the Helson with my Stowa









And now with one of my DOXA's


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

supawabb said:


> I think the AutoZilla is larger still in Diameter and overall size. I had a post somewheres awhile back with he specs on both. All in all, they are very very similar and both look AWESOME!!!! Wwwwwwoooo
> 
> Here is the Helson with my Stowa
> 
> ...


thanks!
very nice :-!


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

What a solid watch! It's on my want list now! o|o|o|


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi folks, I'm a New owner of a Shark Diver!!! I have taken a few pics for your enjoyment with more to follow when my new straps arrive. I have the SD on a Hirsh Extreme at the moment but I will soon have a Hirsh Liberty and I also have a link bracelet coming. This thing is big and heavy, I love it. here are my pics. :-!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

:-|


ipaq2010 said:


> Orange on Black miyota #155 arrived 72 hrs ago.
> already ironed to my wrist...
> 
> currently in California
> ...


Your crew must think you are nuts!:-x:roll::-d:-d:-d

Awesome watch though! These really make me wish I had a bigger wrist. Take a look at my tudor wrist shot and imagine one of these beasts on the same wrist:rodekaarto|


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to The School&#8230;and Yes&#8230;The Shark takes "No Prisoners" when it's on your wrist, sorta like a Great White&#8230;:-d:-d:-d

Thanks for the shots with the Hirsch Extreme. Love that strap and was wondering what it would look like on a SS/Back/Black Shark.

In the mean time though, I went ahead an ordered a Ted Su for my spoiled Shark. Should arrive some time next week, I think.

Anyways, great to have you onboard&#8230;.:-!:-!:-!:-!

Pops

BTW, not that it makes any difference, (although -O, the Dean of our School may hop on you about it) you forgot to post the batch (something I have no idea how you'd get that info, less contacting Peter) and number of your Shark...:-d:-db-):-d:-d



Kwcsports said:


> Hi folks, I'm a New owner of a Shark Diver!!! I have taken a few pics for your enjoyment with more to follow when my new straps arrive. I have the SD on a Hirsh Extreme at the moment but I will soon have a Hirsh Liberty and I also have a link bracelet coming. This thing is big and heavy, I love it. here are my pics. :-!


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, I don't know the batch but it's # 131. I will post more pics once the Liberty and link bracelet arrive.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Received my SD today and I am digging it. :-!

I installed a strap I made as my wrist is smallish and didn't want to size the mesh (which does look great btw).
This is serial # 300, I don't know the batch #.
ETA mvt


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

timesofplenty said:


> Received my SD today and I am digging it. :-!
> 
> I installed a strap I made as my wrist is smallish and didn't want to size the mesh (which does look great btw).
> This is serial # 300, I don't know the batch #.


That strap looks great. Nice job|>


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Kwcsports said:


> That strap looks great. Nice job|>


Thanks! I enjoy making them :-!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice job ! Really brings out the vintage tones of the watch.



timesofplenty said:


> Received my SD today and I am digging it. :-!
> 
> I installed a strap I made as my wrist is smallish and didn't want to size the mesh (which does look great btw).
> This is serial # 300, I don't know the batch #.
> ETA mvt


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

*Do rubber sharks count?*

Hi y'all,
I'm in over my head now. Sold ten watches on WUS to hook this baby:
#220 ETA Black/Orange/Stainless; May 2010, batch 2?










Or do you like your sharks on Steel?


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Great pictures, love the orange.


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

*s h a r p ! ! ! :-!*


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Do rubber sharks count?*

Looks fantastic. I'm ordering one soon, just have to decide - which one!



aafanatic said:


> Or do you like your sharks on Steel?


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

I am thrilled to announce that I am back in the club!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pictures to follow soon...:-!


----------



## zepp21 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm also in the club!!!!!! Pics to also follow soon. With some luck it'll be here tomorrow!


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Good for you guys^^^, SD is a rock solid diver and worth every penny and then some. Look forward to pics:-!


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

#264 ETA Black C3 on original rubber. Loving it! My wrist is 6 1/4'' btw for those of you still on the fence abt the 18mm thickness.
I also feel compelled to address this issue for the benefit of lume freaks that the lume strength/brightness of the indices does not match up to that of the hands and the bezel when charged under ambient light.


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

Just realized I haven't posted mine yet...don't see as many of the grey dial Shark Divers, but here's mine:


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

tsaojam said:


> Just realized I haven't posted mine yet...don't see as many of the grey dial Shark Divers, but here's mine:


Beautiful, love the grey:-!


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Kwcsports said:


> Beautiful, love the grey:-!


Yeah, I was thinking really hard on this one myself....But the PVD Bug got me....So....I wait....

Pops

PS Hey -O, did you finalize the lease on the "New Aditorium"????....We're filling up...b-)


----------



## zepp21 (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess I'll join the school :roll: lol. Not sure of the Batch but Brown Dial, Miyota Movement, Number 175 here...this one is a keeper. I was on the fence about the size and brown dial but it's a keeper. :-!



















My personal favorite with the little bit of glare


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

HEY ZEPP…..:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

I think one of the "Bluering Club" guys said it best. When he had to look at his Bluering twice to get the time. Because he forgot to get the time the first time he looked at it, since he was admiring it instead…..Well, it went something like that...:-d

The Shark never fails to put a smile on my face, that’s for sure!!!

Pops


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Seventhframe said:


> I am thrilled to announce that *I am back in the club*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OK, This TIme...*Repeat After Me*.....










OK, Ok, just having a laugh......Welcome back!!!!!

Pops


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I love seeing all these Sharks. 
I have not noticed any discrepancy in the lume from dial to hands to bezel; it's all bright enough to keep me up at night staring at it. Did I just admit to wearing my watch to bed?
Thanks for posting pics of the grey + +
P.S. Don't waste my pain; while hugging her I got caught looking over my ladys shoulder staring into my shark and saying "I love you, Baby." 
Just don't get caught.


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

aafanatic said:


> .... I have not noticed any discrepancy in the lume from dial to hands to bezel;.....


I was thinking the same thing. I actually walked into the building after reading erasershaving's post and didn't see any difference&#8230;If there was a variation in brightness&#8230;It's so slight, I can't tell&#8230;

One thing that did come to mind, if it's night and your in a situation where you "Don't Want to be Seen"&#8230;"Don't Wear Your Shark!!!!"...

Pops


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm in! #161 Miyota on my 6.75" wrist!


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks good, tallguy! It's the model I have coming in too. What is on by default, bracelet or strap?


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

CONGRATS and Welcome to the School!!!!

Pops

OK, the Aditorium's filling up and -O hasn’t responded about the New Auditorium Yet….Hmmmm….:think:....Must be working on the lease…..:think:


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

GregNYC said:


> Looks good, tallguy! It's the model I have coming in too. What is on by default, bracelet or strap?


I believe bracelet; but I ordered mine without and asked Peter to ship on the strap.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

*#223 orange+black ETA reporting for school!*

Pics tomorrow after I get the bracelet sized!!! All I can say is that it looks amazing!


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

aafanatic said:


> I love seeing all these Sharks.
> I have not noticed any discrepancy in the lume from dial to hands to bezel; it's all bright enough to keep me up at night staring at it. Did I just admit to wearing my watch to bed?


A word of thanks to you, aafanatic, for your clear daylight photos w/ the watch on the mesh that got me interested in this model. Yes, the lume looks pretty darn even on mine too.

So cool that there's a "school"! My black and orange just arrived today, need to get the bracelet adjusted tomorrow.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

I fear I need a orange one too;-)
welcome in the club

, 


tallguy said:


> I'm in! #161 Miyota on my 6.75" wrist!


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll have more pictures soon! This was taken at dusk, which brought out the yellow from the orange. So imagine how bright it will be in daylight!


----------



## 9:59 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have these, all miyota´s....

Hans


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Hans, may I ask where you got the black strap w/ orange stitching? Looks great!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

You know what I love about this thread and the "school"? Where else will you fine both ETA and Miyota fans so peacefully and enthusiastically co-existing?!?!?:-d:-d:-d

BTW, for those of you with small wrists; I just mounted a very nice and SHORT panerai style soft rubber strap from Stan at panatime....it needs a better buckle (also incoming from ebay), but for $20 it fits even better than the Helson rubber strap. It was a little tricky getting the tubes to line up as the ends of the strap are pretty thick, but the fit and comfort is fantastic.

http://www.panatime.com/brneworpstru.html

Ugh! Just noticed that Stan has a nice selection of buckles....should have gotten one from him with the strap AND maybe a zulu for good measure!


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

I think I'll try to go visit Panatime today and pick up one - maybe an orange.... I must admit, the mesh bracelet looks great but it's a hair-puller....


----------



## 9:59 (Jan 7, 2008)

GregNYC said:


> Hans, may I ask where you got the black strap w/ orange stitching? Looks great!


Hello Greg, its from Ocean7 and its perfect match to the orange at the dial/bezel.

Stan at Panatime/DeepBlue has many of similar types too.

Hans


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

I got me ETA black bezel / black dial. Hasn't been taken off!!

I know this is not a watch photo, but hey, The Shark Diver is sitting right next to me!! Oh wait, it does leave my wrist;-)
Just got a new bass.....the one I've been dreaming of for a long time now.....|>


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

Two of my favourite things:
:-!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm flying for the first time in years. Is a Shark even allowed on the plane? Do I have to buy an extra ticket for mine?


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking good fellas. 

I just received my Buccaneer with a mesh band. Peter also included a second Buccaneer leather strap and one of the lottery straps. I may have to pick up a SD so I can use it.


----------



## jakeSMITTY (Mar 17, 2010)

Got my Black Miyota today! Pics coming soon. How do I switch the mesh to the rubber im having the hardest time getting the strap off :/


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

jakeSMITTY said:


> Got my Black Miyota today! Pics coming soon. How do I switch the mesh to the rubber im having the hardest time getting the strap off :/


Ya need 2 small screwdrivers and steady hands! U might want to scotch tape the sides of the case prior to in order to avoid scratches:-!


----------



## jakeSMITTY (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks tallguy I figured it out. 

I got the Black Miyota No.119 checking in from Cali! This thing is a beast. My first watch purchase just happened to be my grail. Lucky me!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

jakeSMITTY said:


> Thanks tallguy I figured it out.
> 
> I got the Black Miyota No.119 checking in from Cali! This thing is a beast. My first watch purchase just happened to be my grail. Lucky me!


I can't believe I'm saying this, but this miyota movement is virtually dead on since I've been wearing it 24/7. The most accurate auto I've owned to include rolex, doxa, sinn, etc.


----------



## jakeSMITTY (Mar 17, 2010)

From what ive seen over the past two days mine has been extremely accurate spot on. I know this movement isnt going to be as smooth as the ETA version but I feel like mine seems to stutter a little bit if i shake my arm slightly and between the 2 and 5 hour markers it looks like it jumps more than sweeps. Could this be because its a new watch? Or am I freaking out too much lol


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I can't wait to get one of these. When I was debating on my first watch, I was up in the air between a brown SD and a blue Artego. I went with the Artego (and don't regret it one bit), but now I really want a Shark Diver to compliment it. Having just purchased a Magrette, it will have to wait.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

jakeSMITTY said:


> Got my Black Miyota today! Pics coming soon. How do I switch the mesh to the rubber im having the hardest time getting the strap off :/


you might wanna consider getting something like these babies from panatime.. not sure if these will fit the Helson SD.. am also considering buying these if i cant source for them in singapore.. anyone know if they fit?

but basically you unscrew one side of the screw head, screw on the bar as shown above, and push in the direction in which you have screwed.


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

"The Emerpor's" Shark on Ted Su's (Origional) Dive Strap and Buckle...



















Pops


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

jakeSMITTY said:


> From what ive seen over the past two days mine has been extremely accurate spot on. I know this movement isnt going to be as smooth as the ETA version but I feel like mine seems to stutter a little bit if i shake my arm slightly and between the 2 and 5 hour markers it looks like it jumps more than sweeps. Could this be because its a new watch? Or am I freaking out too much lol


Miyota second hands definitely "stutter" all over the place; but I set mine at 2pm Sunday to the atomic clock and as of noon today my time it has lost ONE SECOND


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Mine is a Miyota, it too has a faint stutter. I really do not worry about it because at an arms length, you do not notice it whatsoever. It is only barely noticeable upon up close inspection. All in all, does not bother me in the least.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

9:59 said:


> I have these, all miyota´s....
> 
> Hans


Love those mesh bracelets. Got any wrist shots ? I want to get one of those. Are they comfortable, adjustable ? Thanks for any info


----------



## 9:59 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kwcsports said:


> Love those mesh bracelets. Got any wrist shots ? I want to get one of those. Are they comfortable, adjustable ? Thanks for any info


Hi, this is at the moment the only shoot i have in my computer.










I will check out the new Helson´s own mesh that will be included in the SharkMaster, with the flip style clasp.

The ones i have used a lot is three different types.

First the Omega sharkmesh that is top of the line, both in quality and price.

Then its the recent released cheeper kind that appear at known auctionsite.
They are two different kinds, one with removable links for sizing, and the other kind that are limited in its size, and is necesery to cut to get the right length.
Comfortable....? yes , for me it is. I am not the hairy guy, as shown, but hairier arms should know that they can pull the hairs on your arm.

All the above has the open spring bar ends. The regular meshes with a tube welded or clamped is in my eyes not that appealing. They are cheaper, but not tool enough.

Hans


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

tallguy said:


> Miyota second hands definitely "stutter" all over the place; but I set mine at 2pm Sunday to the atomic clock and as of noon today my time it has lost ONE SECOND


I agree, my Miyota does the same thing, but is keeping excellent time so I've got no problems with it.

However, when I was at Tom Gref's home.....

Thomas Gref Mechanical Watches

.....while talking about different movements (specifically the upper end ETA's in his watches and my Miyota) he took the time to give me a better understanding of the two by placing my Shark as well as his ETA on (what I call) his EKG machine.

The difference between the two movement's heart beats was shown on the monitor's screen. The Miyota's graph or line was a series of distant narrow dashes, while in comparison the upper end ETA was almost a solid line (very tightly group of much thicker dashes).

Cool stuff when it comes to a rookie, seeing this sorta thing for the first time.

Pops


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

9:59 said:


> Hi, this is at the moment the only shoot i have in my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic and all the info Hans, I appreciate it. Looks great too:-!


----------



## Dr. Porsche (Sep 28, 2010)

After lots of internal debate, here is my new-to-me No. 203 (batch unknown), HSD! Bought here on WUS

Been lurking for a bit, great site!

Joe


----------



## zepp21 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sounds pretty cool Pops. I've actually just bought some new "fins" (strap) for my shark. Since it's the baseball postseason I figured what better to buy than a nice baseball glove leather strap. Should be here in a few weeks.


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

zepp21 said:


> Sounds pretty cool Pops. I've actually just bought some new "fins" (strap) for my shark. Since it's the baseball postseason I figured what better to buy than a nice baseball glove leather strap. Should be here in a few weeks.


Don't forget to post a few photos for "Show & Tell" day!!!!!......:-!

Pops


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

azpops said:


> "The Emerpor's" Shark on Ted Su's (Origional) Dive Strap and Buckle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes please


----------



## rgreen2 (Sep 9, 2010)

azpops said:


> "The Emerpor's" Shark on Ted Su's (Origional) Dive Strap and Buckle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's this strap made of/do u have the website where you got it???


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

rgreen2 said:


> What's this strap made of/do u have the website where you got it???


Yup, here's the link to Ted's Website, Ted Su Fine Straps;

https://teddy-straps.3dcartstores.com/Dive-Buckle-and-Strap_p_24.html

As well as a link to a thread that may give you additional in-site and photos from our members regarding this set-up;

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ted-su-dive-strap-opinions-please-439898.html

Pops

BTW, Ted and Jessie are great folks to deal with. Their one of the "Best" in my book!!!!!.....IMO, the kind of business you feel good/great supporting!!!....:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

PPS Sorry -O for going Off Topic......Again......LOL


----------



## rgreen2 (Sep 9, 2010)

AWESOME thanks pops! :-!



azpops said:


> Yup, here's the link to Ted's Website, Ted Su Fine Straps;
> 
> https://teddy-straps.3dcartstores.com/Dive-Buckle-and-Strap_p_24.html
> 
> ...


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

Quadrouple post


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

delete


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

delete


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

delete


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

delete


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

delete


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't know what happened - computer went crazy. Sorry for the duplicate posts. Feel free to delete.

Anyway -Ordered today - black/black/miyota

And peter told me they're working on a dive chrono -yes please


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

Got it #128 - black/black/miyota (don't know batch)


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

citizenfox said:


> Got it #128 - black/black/miyota (don't know batch)


Hey, Congrats!!!!....I really like the rubber straps Peter is sending with the Sharks.....:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

Pops


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, I have a Gunny Caitlin incoming for it, but I'm thinking it really likes rubber.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Yesterday my Shark Diver landed in Cologne :-D


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

2nd batch I believe. Black dialed, Miyota #133 in Fremantle, Western Australia


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

_welcome to the school :-!_


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

3rd Batch #407 PVD/Blk/Blk/C3 Miyota 9015



















Pops


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice. The new movement has me interested in updating mine...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Greetings fellow Shark Divers.This came in last Monday & I finally got around to taking a few pics so I could join "The School".When it first came in I wasn't sure it was going to fill the void left by the Doxa Sub800Ti that I sold last year,once you've tasted Doxa Orange it's almost impossible to be happy with anything else!However after wearing it for several hours bathed in natural sunlight(which during winter we don't see much of in this area)I began to realize how special this watch & the Orange dial truely is.No it's not Doxa Orange,but then again the Doxa AINT NO SHARK DIVER either.I am completely stunned that Peter has put together a watch that physically compares with the best watches in the world for such little $$$,WELL DONE Peter!SPECIAL THANKS TO MEMBER "aafanatic"who took time from his busy schedual to take pics of his Orange Lume Dial/PVD Sharkie,which pushed me into finally pulling the trigger!Well enough chit chat,heres #423-3rd.Batch-Miyota 9015...


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

*I like this combo PVD orange a lot :-!*


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Big Congrats and Welcome to “The School“! The skeletal hands on the Full Lume Sharks are absolutely fantastic!

Pops


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## PSUJOE (Jan 24, 2011)

Had this for a few weeks...just stumbled across this thread...here's mine!


----------



## da_breeze (May 29, 2010)

I'm new too, though my watch is not. See #128 of citizenfox yore...


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

da_breeze said:


> I'm new too, though my watch is not. See #128 of citizenfox yore...


Hey breeze, it's your Shark now so why not post a wrist or Madly's neck shot of it.....:-!

Pops


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

PSUJOE,that combination is just stunning!


----------



## jarthead (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is my not so new ETA from batch one on a Bond Nato


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

HelloNasty1 said:


>


That white dial is magnificent.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

PSUJOE said:


> Had this for a few weeks...just stumbled across this thread...here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 398646


Very nice. And an extra point for presumably going to my alma mater.


----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

#223 w/ ETA


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

HELSON Bronze Shark No.475 ETA


----------



## da_breeze (May 29, 2010)

That's the first one I've seen "in the wild" - more pics please!


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

bluejelly said:


> HELSON Bronze Shark No.475 ETA
> View attachment 402054


That is stunning!!! More pics please


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

bluejelly, that sure is gorgeous! Please post more for us all...


----------



## zepp21 (Feb 4, 2010)

Gorgeous watch!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Different hands on the that bronze Shark too, looks very nice. More pics please!


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

bluejelly said:


> HELSON Bronze Shark No.475 ETA
> View attachment 402054


Thanks guys, glad you like it! I have received this HELSON Bronze sharky from Peter early this week, he is so nice to build it with black trim hands and PVD crown as requested; IMHO, I believe that will match better when the patina get developed! By the way, thanks Stew77 for the tip of egg treatment, that is very useful! Cheers!


----------



## PSUJOE (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow...that is a real beauty. Make me want to add another shark diver to my rotation.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

What a beauty ^^^^^^^


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh man that Bronze is AAAWWWEEESSSOOOMMMEEE!!!


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

That's a sweet bronze shark diver...looking forward to the next batch.

Here's my just modded Shark Diver...Jay at Motor City Watch Works is just a superstar. Love this "one and only" Shark Diver...


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

bluejelly said:


> Thanks guys, glad you like it! I have received this HELSON Bronze sharky from Peter early this week, he is so nice to build it with black trim hands and PVD crown as requested; IMHO, I believe that will match better when the patina get developed! By the way, thanks Stew77 for the tip of egg treatment, that is very useful! Cheers!
> View attachment 402298
> 
> View attachment 402300
> ...


*this Bronze is stunning *
*I like it :-!*


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

I just received my 2nd Shark Diver and I'm very happy with it. Peter was excellent and you cannot go wrong with Helson. Mine is # 427, pics to follow.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's an Iphone pic on orange rubber with my dog watching every move.


----------



## hereof (Aug 2, 2010)

*Ski with Sharks *

Hello my Shark Fellows 

Got my Shark Diver 2000M two weeks ago.
Peter gave awesome service, fast and effective.
He said my watch was the first watch he shipped to Israel, that's Cool 

Below few photos of my SharkDiver taken at Mount. Hermon - Israel's only ski
resort (1600-2000m in height).

Enjoy!

Yaron


IMG_1320 by hereof, on Flickr


IMG_1321 by hereof, on Flickr


IMG_1322 by hereof, on Flickr


IMG_1323 by hereof, on Flickr


IMG_1324 by hereof, on Flickr


IMG_1342 by hereof, on Flickr


IMG_1342 by hereof, on Flickr


IMG_1344 by hereof, on Flickr


----------



## hereof (Aug 2, 2010)

*Helson and Steinhart*

See nice comparison my Helson & Stienhart


IMG_1368 by hereof, on Flickr








[/URL] IMG_1369 by hereof, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL] IMG_1370 by hereof, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Ski with Sharks *

*wow, thats cool - first and only SharkDiver in Israel !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hereof (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Ski with Sharks *



pharmao said:


> *wow, thats cool - first and only SharkDiver in Israel !!!!!!!!!!*


Yes, and.. only one ski resort


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to "The School" Yaron and KC Welcome Back!!!!

Pops


----------



## hereof (Aug 2, 2010)

azpops said:


> Welcome to "The School" Yaron and KC Welcome Back!!!!
> 
> Pops


Dear Pop, thanks for the warm welcome.
I'm planning to opst more photos of my Israeli Shark, with the mesh braclet.

Yaron


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

Kwcsports said:


> Here's an Iphone pic on orange rubber with my dog watching every move.


I like both :-!
dog and watch :-d


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

pharmao said:


> I like both :-!
> dog and watch :-d


Thanks, I love my dog and my SD. I'm planning on picking up another one in a few weeks from Peter. I'll be sure and post a few pics.


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

*take a seat in the school - white/white*


----------



## williamjay (Sep 9, 2009)

Say hello to my little friend...the 42MM Shark Diver "Jr.", on mesh and Isofrane.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks great on the Isofrane. ^^^^


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

#2 of 5.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I dont have time to post pics yet but just picked up an orange/PVD from another member here - what a cool watch. I will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Pics finally - Number 191 on Isofrane (1st time with that strap and very comfortable). A thanks to Nanoman for the sale!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

So happy to see so many new school members!!!
Lets keep those awesome Helson pics coming.
Welcome to all the new members!!!


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

My newly acquired Shark Diver. Arrived yesterday from Peter:


----------



## brokeassp (Apr 18, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Greetings fellow Shark Divers.This came in last Monday & I finally got around to taking a few pics so I could join "The School".When it first came in I wasn't sure it was going to fill the void left by the Doxa Sub800Ti that I sold last year,once you've tasted Doxa Orange it's almost impossible to be happy with anything else!However after wearing it for several hours bathed in natural sunlight(which during winter we don't see much of in this area)I began to realize how special this watch & the Orange dial truely is.No it's not Doxa Orange,but then again the Doxa AINT NO SHARK DIVER either.I am completely stunned that Peter has put together a watch that physically compares with the best watches in the world for such little $$$,WELL DONE Peter!SPECIAL THANKS TO MEMBER "aafanatic"who took time from his busy schedual to take pics of his Orange Lume Dial/PVD Sharkie,which pushed me into finally pulling the trigger!Well enough chit chat,heres #423-3rd.Batch-Miyota 9015...


 wow! the orange lume dial/blk pvd looks awesome. this is not on the site anymore. was the batch for this all sold? how often do new batches come out and do they come with minor changes or is it a matter of selling out the current batches?


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

My second Shark. I love them both and really enjoy doing business with Peter.


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

ladizha said:


> My newly acquired Shark Diver. Arrived yesterday from Peter:


*very nice pics! congrats :-!*


----------



## Dr. Porsche (Sep 28, 2010)

Pharmao, I'd like to see a wrist shot with that strap. Looks great! :-!


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

aafanatic said:


> My second Shark. I love them both and really enjoy doing business with Peter.


I've been wondering where you've been? And I see you've been busy!!!....:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!.....Those PVD coated Sharks are something else, aren't they?

Pops


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Black GGB strap for the summer.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks cool ^^^^^ Where can I get one ?


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Kwcsports said:


> Looks cool ^^^^^ Where can I get one ?


Right now, the sales forum is the only place.
Carl @ GasGasBones is doing straps for Bremont and isn't doing any customs at the moment. I was able to pick up the strap after I put up a WTB.
Just got the strap today and it was totally worth it.

Good luck.:-!


----------



## PFUND28 (Aug 12, 2010)

Back up! #82 just aquired! Ok, so it's not my white/blue I wanted but it's still cool! Resting oon a sweet Orb strap.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Very cool!! ^^^^^^ I haven't seen a strap that didn't look good on a SD, lol. I love them all.


----------



## PFUND28 (Aug 12, 2010)

Kwcsports said:


> Very cool!! ^^^^^^ I haven't seen a strap that didn't look good on a SD, lol. I love them all.


I think you're right - whether bracelet, nato, rubber, mesh or leather it's one handsome watch.


----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

I've just placed an order for a black dial C3 lume steel Shark Diver. I'd looked at these for quite a while and the many pictures in this thread swung it for me (despite the 'waterproof' debate very recently).

Looking forward to adding this to my recent Skin Diver purchase.


----------



## PFUND28 (Aug 12, 2010)

That waterproof thread is "interesting" but it still wouldn't deter me from buying any of Peter's offerings


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Yup.Wannabe,farcical trolls not withstanding, I love and stand by my Helson watches.


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Redd said:


> I've just placed an order for a black dial C3 lume steel Shark Diver. I'd looked at these for quite a while and the many pictures in this thread swung it for me (despite the 'waterproof' debate very recently).
> 
> Looking forward to adding this to my recent Skin Diver purchase.


Big Congrats and don't forget to post your wrist shots...:-!

Pops


----------



## dashfield (Dec 14, 2009)

PFUND28 said:


> That waterproof thread is "interesting" but it still wouldn't deter me from buying any of Peter's offerings


It has completely put me off - I really wanted a titanium shark diver, but if a dive watch can't even get being waterproff right, where else is the quality going to be poor?

A real shame really.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Peter updated his website with the statement pasted below:

*"Because of the recent rumor in some watch forums* 
*we want to assure that each single watch is pressure tested to the water resistance stated on the dial.* 
*Pictures from underwater test will follow at the end of the week.* 
*In case of issues, all watches are covered by a warranty and we stand behind our products."*


----------



## PFUND28 (Aug 12, 2010)

dashfield said:


> It has completely put me off - I really wanted a titanium shark diver, but if a dive watch can't even get being waterproff right, where else is the quality going to be poor?
> 
> A real shame really.


Well, everything made by man will break or have a few "turkeys" I don't know what else to say... good luck in your search


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

dashfield said:


> It has completely put me off - I really wanted a titanium shark diver, but if a dive watch can't even get being waterproff right, where else is the quality going to be poor?
> 
> A real shame really.


Well it's really a shame you feel that way. I have 3 Helsons, and I enjoy them tremendously.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

I have to agree with Trinity. I have 3 Helsons and have been very happy with the watches and the service from Peter. 
He claims to pressure test each watch and I take him at his word.


----------



## Niltusk (Jul 22, 2008)

dashfield said:


> It has completely put me off - I really wanted a titanium shark diver, but if a dive watch can't even get being waterproff right, where else is the quality going to be poor?
> 
> A real shame really.


1 complaint, 5bajillion rabid followers... I think the math here is on Helson's side.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Niltusk said:


> 1 complaint, 5bajillion rabid followers... *I think the math here is on Helson's side*.


the unfortunate truth is, someone runs into a theater screaming 'fire', most will not stay long enough to smell smoke for themselves...


----------



## dashfield (Dec 14, 2009)

PFUND28 said:


> Well, everything made by man will break or have a few "turkeys" I don't know what else to say... good luck in your search


Fair point - I guess there are more happy owners than unhappy ones. I do really like the watches and I haven't found anything else that looks as good.

I guess as I'll never really take it diving anyway, may be it's a mute point.


----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

Back on track....

I'm *very* pleased to have landed myself a Shark today:



























































Let it shine

















And a bunch more photos are available here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626870020978/


----------



## MasterTimer (Feb 26, 2010)

My quick contribution. Helson started me off on the joys of micro watch makers. Prior to this it was like escalated warefare


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Redd said:


> Back on track....
> 
> I'm *very* pleased to have landed myself a Shark today:
> 
> ...


That new bracelet is just gorgeous! Super cool addition the the Shark.


----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> That new bracelet is just gorgeous! Super cool addition the the Shark.


I prefer it on the black leather (with rubber surface) and orange stitching. I kept this when selling a previous watch to fund this. FYI Its a Steinhart strap - they have a great selection of thick 24mm straps, perfect for your Sharks.

Today its on a brown leather Benarus.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Helson owners. I have searched the forums but have yet to find a picture of a Shark Diver (black dial, orange lume) sporting an orange ISOfrane.

Can anyone help me out? I'm sure that the combo would work perfectly but a pic would be nice.

Cheers!


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

just arrived - and I love it :-d

Sharkdiver Titanium # 495


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

This is now my 11th Helson but for sure not my last one;-)
Titanium with Black #493








Btw my Helsons are all tight, no leakage 
I get all of my watches tested by my watchmaker


----------



## dashfield (Dec 14, 2009)

Did you just get this? According to the Helson website they've been sold out of the black face titanium for ages. I've just checked again in case they had made new stock, but now it says all the titanium versions are sold out. I guess I'll have to keep an eye on the sales corner for a used one.


happyholiday said:


> This is now my 11th Helson but for sure not my last one;-)
> Titanium with Black #493
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eksdad (May 16, 2011)

What is the diameter of the *bezel* on the Shark Diver? Thanks.


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

I got this some time ago. PVD No. 193, Miyota movement, I don't know the batch. It came with Helson's PVD mesh but...










...Such big lugs were screaming for a big leather strap. So, here she is with a H18 on PVD buckle.




























Also, wore it on rubber for a couple of times on water and performed perfectly. One of my favorites :-!


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

*I like the PVD a lot......but the Titanium is my favorit now :-!








*


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Got my _second_ White ETA Shark today! (I don't know what the $#@&! I was thinking ever letting the first one go!) But I'm a happy camper today with a shark back on the wrist!






















































and just ordered a few new straps for it, expect some cool new leather and zulu fitted pics to show up in the near future!


----------



## sf_ramsden (Jun 30, 2011)

Just got mine recently from a guy I work with. This is one with the ETA movement.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm noticing a couple different things here. Do ETA Shark Divers have black date wheels and Miyota white?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Raza said:


> I'm noticing a couple different things here. Do ETA Shark Divers have black date wheels and Miyota white?


Can't speak for them all, but look two posts up... my white Shark has (as did the one I had before it) both an ETA ticker _and_ a White Date Wheel.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

sheriffd2 said:


> Can't speak for them all, but look two posts up... my white Shark has (as did the one I had before it) both an ETA ticker _and_ a White Date Wheel.


Poopies. Thought I found a pattern. I'm noticing a lot of pictures of PVD ones show a white date wheel.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is mine. ETA Movement, Orange Lume, #229, on mesh strap


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thought I'd throw these pics in here... really diggin' this new C&B leather on my White Shark!


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Raza said:


> Poopies. Thought I found a pattern. I'm noticing a lot of pictures of PVD ones show a white date wheel.


2nd Batch Miyota 8215:










3rd Batch Miyota 9015:










Pops


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

azpops said:


> 2nd Batch Miyota 8215:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it. Any interest in selling the PVD one?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Add me to the roll call.

Lance (azpops) was interested in selling the PVD one.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

OK, here's mine. Just arrived a few days ago and hasn't left my wrist. Polished stainless, gray dial, on mesh. ETA movement, #326.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Pilot2 said:


> OK, here's mine. Just arrived a few days ago and hasn't left my wrist. Polished stainless, gray dial, on mesh. ETA movement, #326.


That is really shiny.

I sent an email to Peter to see if he had any PVD mesh laying around, but he didn't. Not sure if I want to go through the trouble of posting a WTB for one or not.

So, here is mine as it is now:


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Raza said:


> That is really shiny.


Yeah, I look like a rapper with it on! lol. I ordered a Kain Heritage leather strap for it and will put that on as soon as it arrives. It will definitely tone it down, and look like this.










Its actually not so bad on my arm, but under the light, alone, look out! 



> So, here is mine as it is now:


Nice! Love it on the leather!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Pilot2 said:


> Yeah, I look like a rapper with it on! lol. I ordered a Kain Heritage leather strap for it and will put that on as soon as it arrives. It will definitely tone it down, and look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Leather really works for it. I have a 24mm Bonetto Cinturini strap for it, but I haven't put it on yet. I'm skeptical as to whether the screwbars would fit through the strap's ends.

Can't wait to see yours on leather.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Raza said:


> Can't wait to see yours on leather.


That is my watch on leather. The previous owner had it on that, and took that picture, but did not want to sell the leather strap so it came on the mesh. I'm just not a big mesh guy. I'd rather have it on leather, rubber, or an oyster.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Pilot2 said:


> That is my watch on leather. The previous owner had it on that, and took that picture, but did not want to sell the leather strap so it came on the mesh. I'm just not a big mesh guy. I'd rather have it on leather, rubber, or an oyster.


See, when I quoted your post, for whatever reason, I couldn't see the picture. I see it now.

Are you going to get the same strap or something different?


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Raza said:


> See, when I quoted your post, for whatever reason, I couldn't see the picture. I see it now.
> 
> Are you going to get the same strap or something different?


Got it. Something very similar to the strap that is on the watch. I really like that combo.


----------



## awm2390 (Sep 19, 2006)

here are my 2













both miyota 9015 and both residing in the uk


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

ladizha said:


> My newly acquired Shark Diver. Arrived yesterday from Peter:


Pardon me, but what strap is that


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

*ETA Shark Diver second Batch from Kali....*


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

ap10046 said:


> Pardon me, but what strap is that


Kain Heritage. Look him up in the straps forum.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Just in from Helson, my ETA 42mm.:-!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> Just in from Helson, my ETA 42mm.:-!


Absolutely drop dead gorgeous. IMO, that's just about perfection.

Question for you, compared to the 45mm shark, how does this one wear? Does it feel/look _significantly_ smaller?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

sheriffd2 said:


> Absolutely drop dead gorgeous. IMO, that's just about perfection.
> 
> Question for you, compared to the 45mm shark, how does this one wear? Does it feel/look _significantly_ smaller?


Thanks man, i really couldn't say. I've never owned the 45mm shark but to me it wears
like a 44mm. I took a dirty pic/comparison shot of the 42 shark sitting next to my 45.5mm Seawolf.
May help a bit.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> Thanks man, i really couldn't say. I've never owned the 45mm shark but to me it wears
> like a 44mm. I took a dirty pic/comparison shot of the 42 shark sitting next to my 45.5mm Seawolf.
> May help a bit.


Thanks, man, actually that does help.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like Peter has a smash hit with the 42mm. It seems like everyone buying them really doesn't have the wrist size for the 45mm model. And they looks and proportions are pretty much the same. On wrist shots of proportionally sized wrists or in isolation, I can't tell the difference between my full size model and the smaller 42.


----------



## Chase16 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very Nice where is a great location to pick one of these up?


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

I was not familiar with this brand, but i must say I like them somewhat. I like the PVD the most but onfortunately they don't have a 42mm version of PVD (anymore..)


----------



## pierre7891 (Dec 3, 2010)

Any pics of a Blue 42mm? Can´t decide to go for the all black or all blue


----------



## Pumpkin (Nov 20, 2010)

Great pics everyone.

Here is my new arrival from a fellow forum member.
My first diver on mesh. Really enjoying it.

ChrisW


----------



## pwygant (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks! - ISOFRANE*

Greetings,

Slightly off topic but giving this a shot. I bought a 24mm Isofrane beautiful strap a few months ago with the RS buckle. I've been wanting the IN buckle for some time but it is "always"out of stock. Anyone want to trade straight up the RS for an IN?

//Cheers


----------



## dashfield (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,I'm thinking about getting a 42mm Shark Diver when they have a 10% discount next Tuesday. Sorry for my ignorance, but i can't work out the different between the ETA and Miyota movements. I'm guessing the ETA is better because it's more expensive, but they both have 40h reserve, so what's the difference?If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated. My preference would have been a titanium Shark Diver, but they seem to be impossible to get hold of. If anyone is thinking of selling theirs, please let me know.Thanks.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

42mm version. Glad to be part of the fam.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Both 42mm... Looking to purchase a 45mm bc of my 7.5 inch wrist!


----------



## Five of Clubs (Jul 22, 2011)

Bumping up an awesome thread because I now have one!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll add to Five of Clubs bump w/ my new one...










And the other one I own...










Ariel


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

You guys are awesome. Congrats! Now, this is my kind of SCHOOL!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

figured I'd add these here too...

On 24mm brushed oyster style bracelet ~


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

sheriff. That's my next watch. Here is mine...



















Ariel -


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Oct 18, 2011)

You may have seen this before, but this IS the SD topic so it has to be here for historical sake. Ahem....

45mm SD Bronze 2012 (red bronze)


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

FlyingDutchman said:


> You may have seen this before, but this IS the SD topic so it has to be here for historical sake. Ahem....
> 
> 45mm SD Bronze 2012 (red bronze)
> 
> ...


*I like this coloured Bronze :-!
really beautiful*


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't wait to receive my Shark. All these pics are making the wait unbearable.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

45mm #484 Miyota 

















45mm #343 Miyota


----------



## Marvel823 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello! Awesome Shark!!! Where did you get the strap? Do you sell it?


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Marvel823 said:


> Hello! Awesome Shark!!! Where did you get the strap? Do you sell it?


This is an invalid link...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

My shark comes in tomorrow. I am pumped!!!!!! Pics will be up!!!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Joining the school!


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Can some of you guys share your experience with the Helson customer service and give me an idea how long it took to get your watches to the US? Anyone have any customs problems? I just lived through a customs nightmare buying a watch from Canada and swore I would stick to US deals, but....I like these Helsons.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

underpar said:


> Can some of you guys share your experience with the Helson customer service and give me an idea how long it took to get your watches to the US? Anyone have any customs problems? I just lived through a customs nightmare buying a watch from Canada and swore I would stick to US deals, but....I like these Helsons.


Non issue and arrives within days of purchase. Buy it!


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

My new bronze got a little help with the patina


----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

That's a pretty extreme example of patina - I like it.

How did you achieve this colour?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

My blue 42 ETA is on its way.

Lots of rhyming in that sentence.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

I just put it in a sealed plastic bag with lots of salt and a bit water
stored it at a warm place and 5 days later it showed this patina 
you can see differences where it was in direct contact with the salt

It is nice to play with and I will try lemon juice later 
NO chemicals



Navitimer said:


> That's a pretty extreme example of patina - I like it.
> 
> How did you achieve this colour?


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

My Helson Shark diver is otw to me in Singapore from Hong Kong. It is estimated to arrive tomorrow at 12pm.

Guess what? I am leaving Singapore for Hong Kong tomorrow at 9am!

Guess i have to wait till Tuesday to see my Sharky!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Oct 18, 2011)

What do you think lemon juice is


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Helson Bronze In Pennsylvania #702


----------



## Horologyx (Dec 8, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Helson Bronze In Pennsylvania #702


May I know what strap is this? Looks really great with the SD. Thank you !


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Oct 18, 2011)

Standard Helson strap that comes with the bronze SD.

PS: Maybe not quote all the pictures?


----------



## Horologyx (Dec 8, 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:


> Standard Helson strap that comes with the bronze SD.
> 
> PS: Maybe not quote all the pictures?


Thank you FD! Are you the FD on 95FM? Lol


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Hope you got your bronze on, he is already sold out of all 7 versions. Less than 48 hours later! I jumped in as soon as I got the email, black dial, solid bronze bezel arrives Monday! *:-!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in NL, 95FM doesn't reach that far


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

FlyingDutchman said:


> What do you think lemon juice is


 have a look

before








and

after a cleaning with lemon juice











​


----------



## asf (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is 42mm ETA#8 on mesh rather than the bracelet. Unfortunately up for sale right now ;(


----------



## lmrv12 (Dec 12, 2009)

Just joined the group. #162 with Miyota, latest batch.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirkler (Jan 23, 2012)

ETA, #789. Sweden.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

My new Titanium Shark. -1 sec a day on the wrist. *Like Butter.*









*BAM!*


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

New member of the shark pack here! Shark Diver 42 #222 
I don't think my other watches are going to see much wrist time after today.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Just got this one last night. I went on vacation last week and checked the FedEx website and it was delivered to my work only a few hours after I left. I almost couldn't wait to get home to pick it up.


----------



## Dirkler (Jan 23, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the Shark Fin Strap comes in 22mm?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Eray (Nov 2, 2011)

Great pics, Ky70.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

After way too long watching this thread and eyeing everyone's SD i am finally a member! brought it with me on a snowboarding trip to Korea! It looks big cause its pushed way to the front by my long sleeves! But i love this watch!


----------



## PSUJOE (Jan 24, 2011)

underpar said:


> Can some of you guys share your experience with the Helson customer service and give me an idea how long it took to get your watches to the US? Anyone have any customs problems? I just lived through a customs nightmare buying a watch from Canada and swore I would stick to US deals, but....I like these Helsons.


Surprisingly, it shipped from Hong Kong faster than that I have had items shipped from places much closer. They are 12 hours ahead of EST the net wait for me was 2 days.

Customer service, fantastic. Peter responds to every email pretty much within 1 business day. One thing for sure with Helson is their Customer Service is top notch. Have no fear.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2ft0hn


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

New pics of my Helson Sharkdiver! Doesn't look as big here!

















also some of my ride ^^


----------



## Mac (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for nothing guys! Now I want one! 
I Was unsure about my my 6.75" wrist, even with the SD 42 but I reckon the impression of bulk and size is all part of the "look" with this watch?
Even on larger wrists than mine on here the watch still seems to have that slightly over sized look to it.

I just can't decide if I prefer the black with orange lume or the blue dial and blue bezel?


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

I am proud to say that I have re-joined the school. I had a 45mm Shark Diver back mid last year. I liked it, but it was unfortunate enough to arrive just before I decided to go on a wild grail chase. Plus, it was just a tad too big for me. I mean, the quality and style were amazing, but the size was just too much for me. At that time I knew I would be getting one again in the future, just when was a mystery.
With the grail successfully wrangled and after a half a year plus of hiatus from the watch world, I have made true to my word and picked up the smaller 42mm Shark Diver in Orange/Black and I LOVE it!. It has the same great presence as the 45mm, but it wears so much more comfortably on my wrist.
My one dislike is the end links on the bracelet. The bracelet feels great, but the end links just make it look way too boxy. I have thrown it on the supplied rubber strap and it is killer.
I will post some pictures when I get them off of my camera.


----------



## Sniperdogs (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

Sniperdogs said:


> View attachment 671513


That is killer! Man I love this thread!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, Love - I really Love that Green dialed Bronze SD! 
That is one of the sexiest bronze watches I've ever seen


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Stoked! I just received my second SD42 today, I'll try and get some pics up tomorrow for ya'll.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## riddler (May 22, 2007)

I am sooo delinquent in posting! Shark Diver #189, Myota in it's natural habitat!


----------



## DestroScuba (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's my contribution to keep the thread going. Anyone see the Tantalum for sale on the bay? Crazy!
















f


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's my two sharks, sorry for the crappy pic. #222, and #242


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

TheloniousFox said:


> I am proud to say that I have re-joined the school... I will post some pictures when I get them off of my camera.


As promised.


----------



## DRJ (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## cpd c63 (Dec 30, 2008)

New to the thread but thx to NCMOTO, I'm part of the club too! Thanks K!

It's an amazing watch..great build quality except for the bezel spring (the bezel click is a bit reppish)...Amazing piece though and the patina from the last owner is perfect!

Already have a custom VERY DARK brown swiss ammo from mad dog on the way and then I'll mount my mokum gane buckle on there


----------



## Rolex Luthor (May 18, 2012)

Riddler, you win the photo contest in the 'conceptual' category.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Cannot remember if i posted but glad i can finally post here:


----------



## DestroScuba (Apr 9, 2012)

Some fun shots I took...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

new turquoise shark diver on mesh. #990


----------



## adsernl (Nov 12, 2010)

Turq. Shark diver ETA. Number:997


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Went from ZERO Helson's to 2 in the stable within a week....

45mm Sharkdiver #957 (batch #2) on a Deep Blue mesh bracelet and 42mm Sharkdiver # 108 (batch #1) stock SS bracelet. Both ETA 2824-2 movements.


----------



## PFUND28 (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's my 4th SD 45mm.. also with it's close cousin, a Zenton G45


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ssallen3 (Nov 9, 2011)

Miyota, #192. I'm going to make this pic my new avitar!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just picked up my third Shark Diver. This one is a 45mm PVD case with a blue full lumed dial. Peter told me that only two of these were made and he has no plans to make any more...pretty cool!

















This picture is closer to the color that the dial appears in person:









The whole dial lights up like a torch!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I love that shark! I've never owned a full lume dial or a PVD case. You ever decide to part with that one, gimme a shout, VERY cool shark!!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> I love that shark! I've never owned a full lume dial or a PVD case. You ever decide to part with that one, gimme a shout, VERY cool shark!!


I just bought it 

Sorry bud.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

42mm, Miyota, #171


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Mekenical,

Were the yellow hands on your 45mm #484 Miyota stock or did you mod it? Looks awesome.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Recently picked up a bronze shark diver and was struggling with the OEM buckle - it being brushed steel and the watch case bronze. I'm too cheap to shell out $75 for the Helson bronze buckle so I just DIY torched my steel buckle!








The result, at least for me, was not bad at all.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

One of the best SD variations. Would love to see this and other variations in the 42 SD. 


tarheel821 said:


> Just picked up my third Shark Diver. This one is a 45mm PVD case with a blue full lumed dial. Peter told me that only two of these were made and he has no plans to make any more...pretty cool!
> 
> View attachment 783132
> 
> ...


----------



## Sniperdogs (Feb 7, 2012)

My new Shark Diver. Really like this watch. Lume is crazy bright.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I wish to join please with my Sharkmaster 600M (now back in stock) and 1000M Ploprofs.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

GoBuffs11 said:


> Hey Mekenical,
> 
> Were the yellow hands on your 45mm #484 Miyota stock or did you mod it? Looks awesome.


Thanks Bro, Yes they are stock Peter Only Made One of these I was lucky enough to get it.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

New view of mine: 42mm, Miyota, #171 (Please forgive the un-professional setup)

Arqball Spin


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Hi Readers,

I have a Helson Sharkmaster 600M and a 1000M.

I have reserved a Shark Diver 2000m bronze with black dial and bezel as they are currently out of stock and being reproduced available at end of September. So, no photos and serial number yet.

Rock on folks.


----------



## JFLUX13 (May 11, 2010)

Happily joining the club with Sharkmaster 600 #36!!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Jon Butcher (Jun 22, 2012)

Shark bait


----------



## Jon Butcher (Jun 22, 2012)

Great looking rig, how do you like the DB mesh bracelet ? Did you look at others before deciding on the DB mesh ?
I'm looking for a mesh bracelet and there are several out there but haven't really read anything particularly encouraging about any of them so far.
Any insights or suggestions would be appreciated.



Danny T said:


> Went from ZERO Helson's to 2 in the stable within a week....
> 
> 45mm Sharkdiver #957 (batch #2) on a Deep Blue mesh bracelet and 42mm Sharkdiver # 108 (batch #1) stock SS bracelet. Both ETA 2824-2 movements.


----------



## adlee9 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow.. great looking buckle! I've been looking for a Bronze buckle for my Kazimon Bronze as well this looks awesome (too cheap for the $75 option as well)! How did you manage to torch the steel to look like bronze?



rsimpsss said:


> Recently picked up a bronze shark diver and was struggling with the OEM buckle - it being brushed steel and the watch case bronze. I'm too cheap to shell out $75 for the Helson bronze buckle so I just DIY torched my steel buckle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I have just received my new Helson watch - Helson Shark Diver Bronze 45mm 2000M and it took only 3 days to arrived from Helson in Hong Kong via FedEx. I got the black dial version. It is mindblowing to say the least.


----------



## ZakGSXR (May 21, 2012)

Just received my #1202 ETA 2824-2 Bronze Shark Diver 45mm!


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Fresh from a lemon bath...


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

The black bezel no longer produced so, you have a collector's item. I have the same but full bronze bezel. Very nice!


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Helson service - second to none

I ordered a Sharkmaster 600M in white from www.helson-watches.com/ and the watch Sharkmaster 600 white - Helson Watches via PayPal button on 29th October 2012 PDT. Yesterday I received confirmation of FedEx delivery with a tracking number 9:40 a.m. PDT 31st October 2012 it arrived. This came from The Far East to Seattle. No extra cost for delivery to the prices on line. I requested a second extra link. It was there without further charge!

I now have 4 Helsons - SM 600M PloProf standard blue dial black sapphire bezel, SM 600M PloProf white dial white sapphire bezel, Sharkmaster 1000M and Shark Diver Bronze 2000M 45 mm black dial.

They are all brilliant, accurate and well built of highest quality.

I hope I have graduated in the Unofficial Helson School of Sharks!


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

mondrayuk said:


> The black bezel no longer produced so, you have a collector's item. I have the same but full bronze bezel. Very nice!


Thanks. Is it really discontinued now or just not available in the current batch? Peter produces these in batches as we know. Any idea how many were produced with colored bezels and how many batches in total already? My black bezel comes from the early batches (is it 1st batch?) #473 February 2011 and now with the correct bronze case.


----------



## westend117 (Aug 26, 2012)

On the Sharkdiver 45, the height is listed at 18mm. Since the crystal dome is 4mm, does that mean the case/bezel are 14mm high?

I'm just trying to be sensible about the height of my next watch so it's doesn't become the "can't wear under a shirt collects dings" model in my collection.

T


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Based on the pictures I've seen, I don't think the crystal extends much past the bezel at all.

But all I have is the flat crystal 42mm


----------



## SectionEht (Apr 23, 2009)

I only own the 42mm also but from what I can tell, the crystal on both the 42 and 45 are not domed. The 4mm thick crystal extends 4mm below the level of the bezel, not domed above.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

A little OT, but I keep seeing this question. Crystal thickness has nothing to do with the height. There are some models with a high crystal, like the Armida superdomes, but the Deep Blue 3000m watch has an 8mm domed crystal, as thick itself as some quartz watches, but is set nearly flush with the bezel:









And because it's the Shark thread, a few more random Helson pics


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine is a recent white/sky blue SS 42mm one with SS bezel (Miyota 9015). 
No. 205.:-!


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks! WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE SITE?*

Helson Watches seems to have problems. Is Helson still in business?


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks! WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE SITE?*



mondrayuk said:


> Helson Watches seems to have problems. Is Helson still in business?


Yep, they're still around. They've just moved domains, which seems to have thrown a lot of people for a loop as it hasn't really been advertised. The new site is Helson


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks! WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE SITE?*

*New To Me Helson Shark Diver 42mm Black /Orange- Joining the Helson Club
*


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks! WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE SITE?*

Two incoming, pics to follow....bronze and grey.....


----------



## trulle75 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks! WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE SITE?*


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks! WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE SITE?*



trulle75 said:


> View attachment 904204


Yikes...you might want to treat that watch ASAP. That looks more like bronze disease than patina to me. You don't want to end up with a hole eaten through your case!


----------



## DocLogic (Nov 28, 2011)

lunasonata said:


> anyone with puny wrists like mine own one?
> 
> my wrist is 6.1''..thinking of getting one..but think it's too big? :think:
> 
> ...


my wrists are right on 6. I wear the 42 and it fits and looks nice on my wrist.


----------



## trulle75 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks! WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE SITE?*



outtatime said:


> Yikes...you might want to treat that watch ASAP. That looks more like bronze disease than patina to me. You don't want to end up with a hole eaten through your case!


HaHaHa |>- I guess you are not familiar to how to speed up the patina process.
These pictures are taken immediately after the egg- and saltwater- treatment.
All bronze parts where wiped down and washed with ph-neutral soap.;-)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks! WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE SITE?*



trulle75 said:


> HaHaHa |>- I guess you are not familiar to how to speed up the patina process.
> These pictures are taken immediately after the egg- and saltwater- treatment.
> All bronze parts where wiped down and washed with ph-neutral soap.;-)
> 
> Have a great weekend!


I am familiar, but since I just got a new bronze watch I've been doing some research and the patina you're going for shouldn't have the green/white crusty/flaky/powdery appearance. Unless it's an illusion, it looks like your bezel is already pitted.

But I could be mistaken...just thought I'd point it out just in case.


----------



## broker1998 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks! WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE SITE?*



trulle75 said:


> HaHaHa |>- I guess you are not familiar to how to speed up the patina process.
> These pictures are taken immediately after the egg- and saltwater- treatment.
> All bronze parts where wiped down and washed with ph-neutral soap.;-)
> Have a great weekend!


Hi, can I see a pic of the final result, after the soap?
Thx


----------



## trulle75 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial - Official Helson School of Sharks! WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE SITE?*

I'm sorry if my previous post was regarded as impolite. That was not my intention.
I'll blame it on the fact that English is not my native language. 
I do not have an archive picture of the watch after the process, but I will try to make time to take a photo of it later today. There are no corrosion pits or damages.


----------



## trulle75 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

Just arrived. Very pleased. Took advantage of the sale (was going to get a green dial bronze but waited too long and they went OOS).

36 hours from ordering to my door.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *New To Me Helson Shark Diver 42mm Black /Orange- Joining the Helson Club
> *
> View attachment 894765


Mine now  loving it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jaybu (Dec 7, 2011)

I have to admit I have a lot of watches but this just gets my heart constantly pumping.

Just arrived today, new shoes on my bronzo. Tedsu dive strap with torched buckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yallaboy (Feb 18, 2013)

No 341 from Norway says hello!


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

greeting to Norway from Germany


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

got my second Bronze Sharkdiver :-d


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

my pair


----------



## r0meyrome (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry for the iphone pic ! Got 2 SD42 from a local member here in a trade! Decided to put on a Bond Nato on the black/orange one!


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

my sd 40mm blue face, miyota movement, number 009 got it in july and hardly had it off since!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

From the USS Indianapolis......


----------



## trulle75 (Jun 12, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## trulle75 (Jun 12, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## trulle75 (Jun 12, 2012)

http://imageshack.com/scaled/large/534/2g3o.jpg


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Do rubber sharks count?*

I want to see pictures of sharkdiver 45 with green and orange markers.. someone could please post here?? thanks a lot


----------



## davecmoc (Aug 1, 2013)

New to me bronze 45.


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

My new one Green with orange markers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

CA
HSD


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Thoses watches looks very nice , I can't wait to buy one in 42mm version!


----------



## trulle75 (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get hold of strapscrews to a Helson bronze 45? I've searched ebay for 24 mm hex screws but no luck.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

trulle75 said:


> Does anyone know where to get hold of strapscrews to a Helson bronze 45? I've searched ebay for 24 mm hex screws but no luck.


Have you tried Helson themselves? [email protected]


----------



## trulle75 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, no reply for 4 weeks.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

trulle75 said:


> Yes, no reply for 4 weeks.


have you tried Zenton? Same screw bars


----------



## trulle75 (Jun 12, 2012)

sheriffd2 said:


> have you tried Zenton? Same screw bars


Thanx sheriffd2! i'll check it out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

are they planning to make SD45 miyota version? 
And about the jade dial version SD, is it real jade or jade pattern dial?


----------



## trulle75 (Jun 12, 2012)

Helson replied to a new e-mail.
12 USD a set.
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Shark on Mesh


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow... is this modded? Never seen this color before?! Looks beautiful


mekenical said:


> Shark on Mesh


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Wow... is this modded? Never seen this color before?! Looks beautiful


Nope, Peter said he only made one though, so that's why.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*...I should fit right in at this school!
*








*
*


























*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Shark on Mesh


May I ask what mesh that is? I have the 40mm SD in black v.1 and wonder if that mesh would look good on it.


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

V2 40 SD


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Rider_Of_The_Storm (Dec 7, 2014)

trulle75 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.com


Nice Natos. Looking for a good source with bronze hardware.

Can you share the source? Also, any possibilities of a wrist shot?


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

SD 40 v2.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's my new shark diver!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Desk Shark!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> May I ask what mesh that is? I have the 40mm SD in black v.1 and wonder if that mesh would look good on it.


Its a Helson


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

My Sharkdiver 42 has just turned up at my desk in the UK after less then 3 days, really impressed with the service and no import duty ;-) Had to pull the trigger, couldn't help myself with the 10% off. I've played it safe and gone for the more conservative black dial, orange/yellow/teal a bit out of my comfort zone. I've swapped over the strap so I can wear it in the house, hopefully the Mrs won't twig ;-) Might have to get involved with the big brother 45 when they have another sale, the 42 certainly hasn't overwhelmed my 7.5" wrist. Here's a couple of shots, have a good weekend fellas.


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## catman911 (Aug 8, 2010)

SD 40 V2

Since I started putting the SD on a zulu it sees quite a lot of wrist time .


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Folks, I will be joining the school as I have a Blue SD 42 coming next week - buying Friday Excited, as I got one with an ETA movement and it just looks great.

Few questions - bracelet adjusting. I have read that this can be difficult as the screws can be tight. Does anyone have any suggestions for me there in terms of what tool to use and how to go about this?

Besides that, curious what shark mesh you are using or if you just bought the one from Helson. I'd like to explore a few options there .


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations on your purchase, you will not be disappointed. I'm glad Helson got back to you and you did well for them to make you one with the ETA movement. Regards the bracelet resizing, I had two very different experiences with my SD's. With the SD42 it took me well over an hour to do, I used the two screwdriver approach as I'm sure many do, holding one in the palm of your left hand whilst holding the strap in your finger tips and then another screw driver in the right hand to do the work. Some of the screws in the SD42 bracelet wouldn't budge, I tried heating the strap with a hairdryer then cooling it, but that didn't work, in the end I had to heat some of the links over the gas cooker and then when cool gave a very generous coating of WD40 to get the screws to budge. The SD45 bracelet by comparison was easy and took me 5 minutes to do without any resistance at all. I'm sure your strap will be fine though ;-) 

Not much experience with mesh I'm afraid although I have started to look at maybe a Staib or I hear that the Zixen mesh straps are very good.


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

woodruffm said:


> Congratulations on your purchase, you will not be disappointed. I'm glad Helson got back to you and you did well for them to make you one with the ETA movement. Regards the bracelet resizing, I had two very different experiences with my SD's. With the SD42 it took me well over an hour to do, I used the two screwdriver approach as I'm sure many do, holding one in the palm of your left hand whilst holding the strap in your finger tips and then another screw driver in the right hand to do the work. Some of the screws in the SD42 bracelet wouldn't budge, I tried heating the strap with a hairdryer then cooling it, but that didn't work, in the end I had to heat some of the links over the gas cooker and then when cool gave a very generous coating of WD40 to get the screws to budge. The SD45 bracelet by comparison was easy and took me 5 minutes to do without any resistance at all. I'm sure your strap will be fine though ;-)
> 
> Not much experience with mesh I'm afraid although I have started to look at maybe a Staib or I hear that the Zixen mesh straps are very good.


Thanks so much for that info. Wow, that bracelet experience sounds intense. Do you think I could just take it to a watch store and pay them to do it instead? I adjusted the links on my Submariner pretty easily, so I am hoping this is the case as well. If not I could always wear it on rubber and then walk to the watch store to get the bracelet adjusted.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
Incoming Ti 45

*





​


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)

No sharkdiver, but i love this one


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ZOMBIE THREAD!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------

